# CD Question



## Guest (Jun 7, 2001)

Eric or Mike or anyone else! I have the CD's and have gotten to side 3 (yay!). However, I keep thinking that I have programmed my CD player to stop at then end of the track, but I wake up listening to side 4. Is this going to cause a problem?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI Kadit, Well, I would say, check your CD player first off...you say side 3, so I assume you mean CD 2 Track one. Try this... to see just what your CD player does. Press play for track 2, then fast reverse to the end of track one. Let it play out and see if it automatically goes on to the next track. If it does, try this. See how long the first track is by doing the above...it will tell you on the counter. Then play track one; fast forward to about a minute or less before it ends, and let it play out. Then see if it stops or goes on to the next track.That way you can see if you actually have it set right before you do your session for "real." Sort of a "test" run!Mike has said it is not a good idea to go onto the next sessions ahead of schedule. However, in just listening to it for one time in passing, it really won't be a problem. When it does become a problem is that certain feelings and levels are anchored to each session, and have to be completed before going on. If you get ahead, then those anchors are tied to the wrong session, and your improvement may be delayed. However, don't be too concerned about it because you can't really be harmed in any way even if you did listen all the way through. These suggestions are for guidance as to the best results, but you are not going to do any harm as the whole thing is safe and gentle...just like Mike says!!!Hope this helps a bit. And don't worry if you do accidently go into the next one, it's not the end of the world...just try to do them as scheduled, as that is the best way!!! Hope this made some sort of sense!! LOL Take care and let us know how it goes!







~ Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kadit, Marilyn gave you some good advise. Let us know how you make out.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2001)

Thanks Marilyn! I actually got it to work properly last night. Yay! I've never had a programmable cd player before, so I guess I am just getting used to the controls


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2001)

Hi Kadit,Technology is great when we master it







Enjoy your journey.thanks MarilynBest RegardsMike


----------

